# Impressions from the United States capital region



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Chinatown and the area around the National Archives. This area has the most heritage architecture in the downtown core.

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Walking in patrician Georgetown

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The area around Dupont Circle is one of the liveliest in central DC. It's also one of the preferred of the affluent, single professionals and is also very popular with gay people. But beyond the cafés, galleries and brunch spots, the Heurich House is worth a stop. This is the urban palace built by a German immigrant who became wealthy through his breweries. The lavish interiors show the styles preferred by the wealthy at the end of the 19th Century.

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Random downtown

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice collection.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, DiddyD, for your continued support


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Now I know that Washington DC is not only the White House


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Washington


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Downtown DC. 
Although Washington has not done a great job in preserving its historical architecture, I find it rather stimulating. Architectural styles from the late 18th to the mid-20th centuries are still pretty much in evidence. Best of all, the relative density of the central area offers an urban landscape largely unmarred by the big-box shops and large open-air parking lots that make many downtown areas in the U.S feel like patches of suburbia right in the middle of town. This adds to an overall impression of harmony and purposeful planning befitting a national capital.

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Smithosonian "Castle" is the central hub of the Smithsonian Institution, a non-profit that many of the city's "national" museums belong to. It is named after the Englishman that founded it in the 18th Century. This entity represents one of the world's largest repositories of artistic and scientific instruments. The Castle itself is more of an administrative venue, but you can go there to get information on all other other museums, maps and literature. The architecture of the place is also quite nice, and there are temporary exhibits, mostly on scientific topics.

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

My favorite (so far!) Smithsonian museum is the National Portrait Gallery. Its collections include one of the largest collections of graphic material in the world.

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Hirshhorn Museum is a contemporary art institution that mostly hosts special temporary exhibits. It is named after the wealthy patron who donated his art collection to the Smithsonian. Depending on what's on, it may or may not be worth your while. The early 70s brutalist architecture by U.S. architect Gordon Bunshaft, is definitely worth the peek, even if only from the outside, as is the sculpture garden.

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The insipidly named CityCenter development, right on the North edge of the downtown area is a mixed-used residential and commercial development. The mall-like development is also (happily) built as city blocks --you actually have to cross the street go get through the complex. Not really worth the detour if you're in town for a brief visit, but interesting to see what city officials, retailers and developers are thinking as alternatives to the unsustainable expansion of suburban development. It's sleek, but a bit bland, and there is a bit of a disconnect between the luxury, glassy structures and the utilitarian buildings that surround it. The upper floors include expensive appartments for those willing to pretend they like in a more pedestrian-friendly environment.

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of downtown Washington


Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Downtown Washington. Clearly not a coincidence that the area is full of statues of dead white men!

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Turns out the Smithsonian Castle is not offices and an visitor center, but is an actual exhibition space. Very nice Neogothic interior.

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Museum of African Art, another section of the Smithsonian Institute, definitely eye-opening!

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Washington métro. Taking government officials places, both literally and figuratively. Some years ago, when I suffered from panic and anxiety, there was no way I could have gone down these deep on these dark tunnels without feeling that I couldn't breathe! So glad it's over, and so glad I was able to go around without even thinking about it.

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back to the Dupont Circle area, to visit the Phillips Collection. Recently renovated, the gallery's focus is on 20th Century modern art, with pieces by all the great names, including Picasso, Van Gogh, Kandinsky, Renoir, Mirò...

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Just a couple of blocks from the Phillips Collection you will find the Anderson House. The mansion, inspired by Florentine villas, was built by a diplomat and art lover at the turn of the 20th Century to showcase his collection, but also to promote diplomatic exchanges and enhance the social profile of U.S. officials. At the time, diplomats were less than thrilled to be sent to the sleepy U.S capital, but Anderson wanted to make Washington as worthy of international attention as any other capital. Events at the mansion became coveted invitations and the area became the place where every country wanted to have its Embassy, right on Massachusetts Avenue. The house is now owned by the Cincinnati Society, a "patriotic society" with a mandate to honor and educate the public on the principles of the "American Revolution". This private foundation is apparently still in operation, and the house is used for their conferences and educational events. I thought the contrast between the very European house (the focus of the collection is Italian art) and the chest-thumping nationalism of the society's message was a bit grating. Definitely join a guided tour, for delicious gossip and anecdotes!

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


Washington, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------

